# Murderers



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Another bomb went off 40 minutes ago in Mallorca - at least one dead (unconfirmed at least one more) 

Al menos dos muertos en un atentado contra la Guardia Civil en Mallorca | España | elmundo.es 

I'll translate soonest 

Yesterday Burgos and today Mallorca tomorrow 

PLEASE BY VIGILANT - if you see ANYTHING suspicious call 112 (NOT 999)


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Another bomb went off 40 minutes ago in Mallorca - at least one dead (unconfirmed at least one more)
> 
> Al menos dos muertos en un atentado contra la Guardia Civil en Mallorca | España | elmundo.es
> 
> ...


It is sadly true. Cowards! Hope they all get caught... there has to be an end to the loss of innocent lives.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Palma Airport closed but police are warning everybody to be on the highest levels of alert 
nationwide. 

We have had this in Torrevieja where they "bravely" blew up a Queen Burger in August 2002 on the promenade and murdered a police officer, Cecilio Gallego. One of them also accidentally blew up the flat they were living in - one less terrorist! I could not sleep that night worrying about her and her family ........NOT! July 2001 -I'd been in town about two weeks and wondered what the hell I'd let myself in for. 

We will not be bowed.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Palma Airport closed but police are warning everybody to be on the highest levels of alert
> nationwide.
> 
> We have had this in Torrevieja where they "bravely" blew up a Queen Burger in August 2002 on the promenade and murdered a police officer, Cecilio Gallego. One of them also accidentally blew up the flat they were living in - one less terrorist! I could not sleep that night worrying about her and her family ........NOT! July 2001 -I'd been in town about two weeks and wondered what the hell I'd let myself in for.
> ...



Yes its unbelievable how these people can do this to other human beings. Cannot fathom it. In the past, there was a bomb which exploded in Fuengirola too, and I think either last year or the year before they found bombs, or explosive material further along the coast (Torremolinos/Benalmadena?) so it definitely is wise to be very aware of your surroundings at the moment, wherever you are in Spain.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Palma Airport closed but police are warning everybody to be on the highest levels of alert
> nationwide.
> 
> We have had this in Torrevieja where they "bravely" blew up a Queen Burger in August 2002 on the promenade and murdered a police officer, Cecilio Gallego. One of them also accidentally blew up the flat they were living in - one less terrorist! I could not sleep that night worrying about her and her family ........NOT! July 2001 -I'd been in town about two weeks and wondered what the hell I'd let myself in for.
> ...


The bomb they exploded in the beggining of the year in Madrid was less than a kilometer from me (around the Hortaleza zone).

Believe it or not I saw the smoke of it right by the Cruz Roja... it's scary indeed.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

This is horrendous for those injured or who have people they know hurt ..... I cannot fathom where the people who commit these crimes believe they will go from here - it gives them no credibility, no sympathy and no support ..... it just seems a complete insance act - and thats for all terrorists not just these idiots.

Because I work in Malaga Im often concious of being in a City and if that makes me more, or less vulnerable to this sort of crime ... particularly after the Madrid bombings .... but the reality is I dont think it matters anymore where you live or work - there is always that possibility .... Im always vigilant in the train or bus stations here ... and this has only reminded me of how I need to keep that up.

Awful, awful, awful.

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was less than a mile from Canary Wharf when the bomb went off in 1996. I had been even nearer to the actual site a few hours earlier. The whole of East/Central London absolutely gridlocked. I remember some stupid, fat white-man van shouting at me and anybody who would listen that "I xxxxxxxx have to get xxxxxxxxxhome, it's my xxxxxxx daughter's xxxxxxx21st". As if we cared! 

His ignorance/arrogance/indifference to the murder and suffering still haunts me nearly 15 years later. It was a scary few hours as we were gridlocked there. I guess most of us were listening to it on our car radios and hearing police warnings that "Further bombs in the immediate area cannot be ruled out" was NOT what we wanted to hear! 

The apolitical rally in Madrid on March 12th 2004 was one of the most moving events of my life. Guys, you have NEVER seen rain like that. The skies just OPENED and yet more than 1 million people marched in solidarity against terrorism. Then the TV commentator said, "Even the heavens have attended, they are shedding a tear for the dead." OMG, Kleenex time. Two days later Zapatero is elected and Spanish politics/life changes for ever. To his eternal credit, he never ever once AFAIK has made politic of this tragedy and in the weeks after the elections at all times behaved with dignity. 

I have spent 5 years abusing Zappy but one thing I will praise him for was his behaviour then and his full-face-on stance to this crisis. Despite what a poster said here a few days ago, he most DEFINITELY IS NOT in denial. I think if Gordon Brown had been a bit more honest, his rankings would not have collapsed over the past few months. 

I am confident that Zapatero will do absolutely everything within his power to bring these scum to justice. ¡Estoy contigo!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

This may not be the right time to say this - but I have to say it anyway!  It annoys me in the UK press (yesterday it was the same all over the papers) and I have just been on a couple of UK newspapers sites now - that they report the bomb today, yesterday - with the added titles of "Costa fear ..........." and "Bombs go off in Brit tourist resorts ..............." 

With no reference at all to the local people who live in these areas permanently and how these bombs affect the general population of Spain ... as if the only side affect of the bombs is how Brit tourists will be scared or at risk .... now of course I understand XXX (Iwont even use their terrorist names because I dont think they deserve a name or publicity!) target areas for different reasons ... and one reason will be to cause problems for the tourist industry and therefore the economy .... but thats not it in its entirity!

I just wish the UK press would take a more balanced approach and think for once about the people living here, the Spanish people and the non Spanish and how we live with it when it happens .... and how badly it affects everyone.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Since when was Burgos a "Brit tourist area"? Pathetic journalism

Reminds me of abusing a British hack for his "I wonder whether Vikings and moose were in Norway at the same time?" 

"No,no, no. It was the Vikings, then the moose and then the Danish kings!" Yet I read British journalists are the crème de la crème. Guys, they couldn't even spell it never be it!


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> We have had this in Torrevieja where they "bravely" blew up a Queen Burger in August 2002 on the promenade and murdered a police officer.


Strangely enough, back in 2002 I was doing van sales for Kings Food in Torrevieja and Queen Burger was, and still is one of our biggest clients. I was driving from Villamartin to Queen Burger to do my delivery there when the bomb went off in one of the toilets inside the restaurant. I´m just glad I stopped to have my usual coffee & chat in Villamartin.

Like you Steve, I was working just by Tower Bridge when the bomb went off in Canary Wharf. The tremor from the bomb actually shook my computer where I was working.

Shame there is so much hatred in this world.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gee, looks like we are both fated to be safe! I was in Los Arcos, Avda Baleares at the Queen Burger atrocity. One of your customers too, maybe? By horrible coincidence I was also there on the morning of the Madrid bombing. Had to give a presentation to 100+ expats who frankly knew little about the bombings, ETA etc etc Hope I helped

The white van man above was not you Vernon. Short, fat, bald, tatooed - typical white man van really!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

vernon said:


> Strangely enough, back in 2002 I was doing van sales for Kings Food in Torrevieja and Queen Burger was, and still is one of our biggest clients. I was driving from Villamartin to Queen Burger to do my delivery there when the bomb went off in one of the toilets inside the restaurant. I´m just glad I stopped to have my usual coffee & chat in Villamartin.
> 
> Like you Steve, I was working just by Tower Bridge when the bomb went off in Canary Wharf. The tremor from the bomb actually shook my computer where I was working.
> 
> ...


To true Vernon ..... I suppose the thing I hold on to is the fact there are more of us than there are of them! and "normal" people from many Countries including Spain and Uk have the fantastic ability and capacity to continue with their lives and not start hiding behind closed doors to escape the possibilities of something horrendous happening to them on any particular day .... Sue x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Very sad. I can't say more than that as everybody has already said it. 

Is there a safe haven anywhere in the world???????


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A second bomb has been found on Mallorca but deactivated by the police - proud of them - and they have allowed the airport to be reopened. 

The King and Zappy will both be in Mallorca tonight.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> To true Vernon ..... I suppose the thing I hold on to is the fact there are more of us than there are of them! and "normal" people from many Countries including Spain and Uk have the fantastic ability and capacity to continue with their lives and not start hiding behind closed doors to escape the possibilities of something horrendous happening to them on any particular day .... Sue x


Yes, and as Steve mentioned earlier, about the number of people who came out for the rally in madrid after the bombings on March 11, it was truly phenomenal. It wasnt just in Madrid too, most of the major cities and towns, including down here, everyone, without any persuasion, made their way to the centre of town to express their solidarity against terrorism and stood together in absolute silence. It showed how powerful people's humanity is when they are united.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I attended the event in a small town (Guardamar, Alicante) and the feeling of total and utter revulsion was quite overwhelming and even now I can close my eyes and "see the crowd". To be honest we had had several atrocities nearby (La Mata, Torrevieja, Alicante, Santa Pola) which possibly brought everything even closer to home but even so the huge and emotional turnout was incredible. 

The police officer who was blown up was a personal friend of the mayor (he was also a coach at the Pro Handball Club) and we had a separate three minutes silence on the town hall steps before the funeral - all in all it was a very emotional week and one I never ever hope to have to repeat.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sad indeed, and while I don't condone it in any way I do have to wonder why, after the Madrid bombings and the anger that followed that its been allowed to happen, I understood that the **** they have in power now (Zappaterro) said he would deal with the issue in a different and new fashion.

It also makes you wonder why ETA have stepped up the violence. Its a little like the anger against the Palestinians when there is a bombing, people always react in the same way, but you have to ask yourself why its happening and what the thinking behind it is, until we can get to the root cause this will never end.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> Sad indeed, and while I don't condone it in any way I do have to wonder why, after the Madrid bombings and the anger that followed that its been allowed to happen, I understood that the **** they have in power now (Zappaterro) said he would deal with the issue in a different and new fashion.
> 
> It also makes you wonder why ETA have stepped up the violence. Its a little like the anger against the Palestinians when there is a bombing, people always react in the same way, but you have to ask yourself why its happening and what the thinking behind it is, until we can get to the root cause this will never end.



I always wonder why? Surely if you want to achieve something and I assume ETA do, then they ought to be doing things that would make the general public want them. Bombing and killing innocent people is making them detested by everyone across the board! I dont think many people even care what their ultimate aims are, just that they are evil??

I cant believe they think they are big enough, clever enough or worthy enough to bomb Spain into submission and give into whatever it is they want??

Just a bunch of hooligan scum with bombs in my opinion!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I always wonder why? Surely if you want to achieve something and I assume ETA do, then they ought to be doing things that would make the general public want them. Bombing and killing innocent people is making them detested by everyone across the board! I dont think many people even care what their ultimate aims are, just that they are evil??
> 
> I cant believe they think they are big enough, clever enough or worthy enough to bomb Spain into submission and give into whatever it is they want??
> 
> ...


Thats the thing though Jo, they are fully aware that the public in Spain have had enough, so there is, in their minds, a clear strategy, a clear objective, they see that public anger as a way to win, and honestly believe that should they continue the violence the public will apply enough pressure, just like they did after the Madrid bombings and force public policy.

What you have to ask is why and how they are managing to recruit people to perform acts of mass murder, thats what the real issue is, why are young men and women doing this? In Ireland it was as much the decision to engage with the youth on a more interactive, inclusive level that brought about the downfall of violence as it was the political process. Address what's making kids turn to these violent groups and you effectively cut off the "supply" of people to the cause.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> Thats the thing though Jo, they are fully aware that the public in Spain have had enough, so there is, in their minds, a clear strategy, a clear objective, they see that public anger as a way to win, and honestly believe that should they continue the violence the public will apply enough pressure, just like they did after the Madrid bombings and force public policy.
> 
> What you have to ask is why and how they are managing to recruit people to perform acts of mass murder, thats what the real issue is, why are young men and women doing this? In Ireland it was as much the decision to engage with the youth on a more interactive, inclusive level that brought about the downfall of violence as it was the political process. Address what's making kids turn to these violent groups and you effectively cut off the "supply" of people to the cause.


I could get quite psychological about this. You only have to look at the youth in the UK to see that at a certain age, young men (and women, but mainly men with new hormones, testosterone etc) have the need to fight, its an inbuilt instinct, to do with territory, challenging leadership etc (nessesary in cavman days). They do it either by roaming the streets with knives, joining local gangs... generally being aggressive, Its in em. Society and parents manage, in the main to keep our teenage sons under control and help em to channel that aggression into other things. But those who dont are not looking to fight for a valied or worthwhile cause, they just wanna fight. You see it on the streets late at night in the UK, on the news.... obviously these weird groups, ETA, Al Queda, IRA, whoever....... tap into this and give these thugs an excuse to do it "properly".

My opinion anyway

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I could get quite psychological about this. You only have to look at the youth in the UK to see that at a certain age, young men (and women, but mainly men with new hormones, testosterone etc) have the need to fight, its an inbuilt instinct, to do with territory, challenging leadership etc (nessesary in cavman days). They do it either by roaming the streets with knives, joining local gangs... generally being aggressive, Its in em. Society and parents manage, in the main to keep our teenage sons under control and help em to channel that aggression into other things. But those who dont are not looking to fight for a valied or worthwhile cause, they just wanna fight. You see it on the streets late at night in the UK, on the news.... obviously these weird groups, ETA, Al Queda, IRA, whoever....... tap into this and give these thugs an excuse to do it "properly".
> 
> My opinion anyway
> 
> Jo xx


Hi

I think there is also the possibility that young men who "join" ETA and the like - therefore continuing the line - are brought up in it and around it .... it is almost "bred" into them ... the warped opinions and hatred. Apparently ETA is 50 years old today and some see that as the reason they have been so active this week and possibly looking to do something again today ..... 50 years is a long time to raise a couple more generations of "like minded" people .... which is very scarey and very sad.

Breaking that chain is very difficult - keeping young people away from the indoctrination and belief system is practically impossible when they live inside it from day one.

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> I think there is also the possibility that young men who "join" ETA and the like - therefore continuing the line - are brought up in it and around it .... it is almost "bred" into them ... the warped opinions and hatred. Apparently ETA is 50 years old today and some see that as the reason they have been so active this week and possibly looking to do something again today ..... 50 years is a long time to raise a couple more generations of "like minded" people .... which is very scarey and very sad.
> 
> ...


Good point Sue!!

What is it that ETA actually want? What is their purporse, their aim?? I have to admit, I havent a clue??

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good point Sue!!
> 
> What is it that ETA actually want? What is their purporse, their aim?? I have to admit, I havent a clue??
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo ..... Ive pased the general objective here with a link to a more fuller explanation ... remember this is just one article! others may have a slightly different slant to them ... Sue 



> Goals and Objectives. ETA aims to establish a Basque homeland based on Marxist principles in the ethnically Basque areas in northern Spain and southwestern France.


Basque Fatherland and Liberty (ETA) Factsheet


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Gee, looks like we are both fated to be safe! I was in Los Arcos, Avda Baleares at the Queen Burger atrocity. One of your customers too, maybe? By horrible coincidence I was also there on the morning of the Madrid bombing. Had to give a presentation to 100+ expats who frankly knew little about the bombings, ETA etc etc Hope I helped
> !


In 1974 my local was the Tavern in the Town in New Street, Birmingham. We often used to go there.

I went on holiday to Malta, and whilst I was away the IRA blew it up.

Fate is a funny thing


----------

